

Questions to Ask Your Interviewer during a Job Interview - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2010/02/nine-questions-to-ask-during-job.html

======
aaronblohowiak
>>Questions that show an undue interest in time off or avoidance of overtime.
It may be that the job involves no overtime per se, but I still never liked
getting the impression, early in a job interview, that the person was already
looking for opportunities to take time off. (The first question out of your
mouth should not be: "When do I get to take vacation time?") It speaks to a
certain work ethic.

If you are sensitive about overtime, you save everybody a lot of bad blood by
being up-front about it. Relationships are about setting expectations.

